# Jails and failover



## NeoGeek (Jan 15, 2019)

Hello,

I need to build on 2 different servers,
some jails environments to host websites, so that they are replicated and can do failover between them.

I saw that on Youtube a user showed exactly what I'm asking for (www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOqMI4-qMg8), but I can not find guides and / or explanations about it.

Would anyone be able to help me solve this problem?
Thank you all


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2019)

The magic word here is carp(4), see 31.10. Common Address Redundancy Protocol (CARP)


----------



## NeoGeek (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks a lot for the answer SirDice,

for ip failover I was sure it was CARP (best protocol I've been use),
what I do not understand is how remote file replication is used (GlusterFS? HAST? NFS?)
and how to use CARP with jails (with ezjail it seems impossible, I suspect CBSD is the answer).

Thanks in advance


----------

